# Cleaning Old Metal Lock Keys-Help



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Rooting through the boxes in my garage found about 100 old metal keys about 2 inches long-belonged to grandfather so about 100 years old.

best way of cleaning/rust removal? hopefully in groups rather than individually. Locks are long gone but some interesting key tongues which would display well.any body any ideas?


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Put them in a container with a handful or two of very dry coarse sand / small nuts n bolts put the lid on and shake thoroughly, you should get a result, wash them off with any solvent. when dry stick them on a baking tray and get very hot in the oven [not you - the keys!] then drop in oil clean and cool and they should look lovely.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Very fine grit bead/sand blasting maybe ???????


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I think it really depends on how much time and effort you want to put in to it

First thing I'd try would be sticking a couple in an ultra sound cleaner (Â£16 quidish from Lidl) with some fairy liquid, hot water and a drop of ammonia

Next comes the harder work, try a toothbrush or very soft brasswire brush and or steel wool and see how long it takes to get the finish you want

I would then dry them on a flat tray, very low heat in the oven for an hour or so and then use a toothbrush again with some wax for your final finsh.

Shoe polish can produce a good finish on metal but a lot of blacksmiths make up there own using a beeswax/turpentine recipe

There's an idea on displaying them here

Chris


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Very fine grit bead/sand blasting maybe ???????


I got a cheap sandblaster kit for Â£45ish from Screwfix I think and it does all my sandblasting needs using kiln-dried paving sand, but I've seen them for as low as Â£25 for something that will do this - just need some air.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Very fine grit bead/sand blasting maybe ???????


That's the ticket. I do thin spring steel brake calliper shims in the cabinet without a problem. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen. Made a start . shook whole lot together with nails and screws. took out 6 keys rub over with old shirt .Then hot water and a steradent tablet-fizzed away on the 6 for 10 minutes. wipe over -bit of wd40 spray over rub over again wipe over with 2stroke oil rub over and spray with car polish and rub over. Pretty good result-needs more shaking at beginning-further reports later


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I have a watch cleaning machine and was told to use white spirit in the jars, some of the parts had areas of rust on- i couldn't believe it when the cycle was finished- all the rust had gone and all that was left was a slightly different coloured patch!!

Try immersing them overnight in a tin/jar and giving them the occasional shake :thumbsup:

Cheers, John


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

That white spiit jobbie seems to be the best "solution" so far. Tried a little with one key last night just soaking it and this morning looking pretty good even without any shaking.

Thanks John and others on here.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

bridgeman said:


> That white spiit jobbie seems to be the best "solution" so far. Tried a little with one key last night just soaking it and this morning looking pretty good even without any shaking.
> 
> Thanks John and others on here.


Glad it helped out a little :thumbsup:

Cheers, John


----------

